# Grundsätzliche Java3D Fragen



## mattn (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich möchte ein 3D Workflow erstellen.

unter anderem sind da die Voraussetzungen.... das dieser 3D Workflow mit JavaScript interagieren kann...ich habe schon 2 Tage Foren durchforstet und widersprüchige Aussagen gelesen...

und ein 2. wichtiges Kriterium ist, das sich der aktuelle Workflowzustand via ASP.NET auf en Server speichern lassen muss....

wär schön wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet...
wie gesagt ich habe schon unterschiedliche Aussagen dazu gelesen ... und weiß nicht was ich glauben soll... 

da mein Projekt ein wenig Arbeit macht .. wär ich mir vorher schon gern im klaren ob ich es mit J3D realisieren kann


----------



## mattn (2. Jun 2010)

... mh ok scheinbar kann oder will keiner drauf antworten... schade


----------



## Marco13 (2. Jun 2010)

Man kann mit Java3D schöne 3D-Programme schreiben.
Man kann in Applets Java3D einbauen.
Man kann mit Applets mit JavaScript kommunizieren.
Aber von ASP.NET hab' ich keine Ahnung :bahnhof:


----------

